# The Shapleigh Special...



## bud poe (May 9, 2010)

I always feel a bit guilty buying bikes on Ebay, it just feels like cheating...Anyways, I couldn't resist this one.  It's badged as the "Shapleigh Special" as you can see in the pics.  N/D skip tooth coaster brake rear hub, dog leg crank arm.  The saddle is Mesinger B2, Pat. May 1928.  The clamp bolt on the gooseneck has a round head with two flats machined for wrenching, instead of a typical hex head.  Unfortunately the bottom half of the stem broke off inside the steer tube, I'll have to wrestle that out...
Anyways, can anyone help me date this and figure out who manufactured the frame?  I figure it's at least late 30's but possibly earlier?  Any input would be appreciated.... 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/25188425@N08/?saved=1


----------



## Classicriders (May 9, 2010)

Looks to be a 37 thru 40 Snyder built frame.


----------



## RMS37 (May 9, 2010)

Actually that is a Westfield built bike. The serial number is from 1936.


----------



## bud poe (May 9, 2010)

So, how does the serial # decode to 1936?  Is there a chart or something with this info (I apologize if this has already been covered a dozen times here)?  And if I want to find a drop-stand, should I just ask for a Columbia mid to late 30's 26"...Also, how rare is the stem/gooseneck, I'll need one as this one might be beyond a weld repair...Any catalog's or literature on these Shapleigh Hardware bikes?  And thanks for the info, very helpful as usual!


----------



## Classicriders (May 9, 2010)

Ooops, I was looking at the houise painted red Rollfast.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 9, 2010)

Ha ha . I thought we were going to have a fight.  Clash of the Titans LOL                  CR vs RMS37    in the 1st Old Bike Knowledge Battle!!!!!  I wonder who would win? What would be the appropriate bike to offer as a prize to the winner?


----------



## bud poe (May 9, 2010)

Classicriders, you think the Red Rollfast is 37-40?  I posted that one a while back in the middleweight section, no one replied with a date, I was thinking that one was late 50's...anyways, any Shapleigh pics or lit?


----------



## RMS37 (May 9, 2010)

Most of the info needed to decode serial numbers for Westfield products is available at MrColumbia's site. 

www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com

Asking for a mid-30's Columbia drop stand for a 26" bike is the appropriate question but drop stands are an item that generally vary subtly from manufacturer to manufacturer, most will work on any frame but it is difficult without having a known item in hand to tell the differences.

The stem is another item that is not particularly rare but when you have a pile of similar stems on a table you will be bound to notice some differences. Keep the parts you have for reference but you should be able to find a decent replacement without too much difficulty.

Shapleigh Hardware is another distributor that sold bikes produced for them by several individual manufacturers. I don’t know of any single source or specific individual with knowledge about the company but a thorough web search will undoubtedly produce more information. 

As for clashing Titans… CR is another person that has a long history in this hobby and freely shares his knowledge with others. I have learned a lot from his postings and from the conversations we have had. I regard him as someone with both an extensive and excellent knowledge base and the critical eye it takes to unravel mysteries.  

Obviously none of us were born with the knowledge we have about old bicycles. While
It is great to be recognized as an “expert”; I imagine I am speaking for both CR and myself when I say that it is the collective pool that we all are contributing to on this site and elsewhere that it is all about.

Speaking for myself I know that I am not in this hobby for any form of competition but for the joy of learning and knowing more and to help to the degree I can to correct any mistakes I find that have insinuated themselves into our knowledge base.  So, let’s just call it a tie and award a great CWC bike to me and an equivalent Snyder bike to CR. Just PM us some pictures of the awards you have in mind and I’m sure we’ll be able to find something we like!


----------



## bud poe (May 10, 2010)

Very well, it's a tie!
I'll dig around on Mr. Columbia's site and do some more reading on Shapleigh...Just looking to make this one a rider.  Oh, and I noticed an upper casr "R" stamped into the handlebars (where the gooseneck clamps onto them)...wondering what that indicates?  I'll post parts I need in the WTB section...Thanks!


----------

